# Special Diet - by Karl (~BBW, Eating, ~SWL, ~SWG)



## karl

_~BBW, Eating, ~SWL, ~SWG_  a dietary advisor takes on the project of her life with results she did not expect. 

*Special Diet
By Karl ​*
Lisa was a 24 year old dietary advisor. She had a sporty figure and weighed around 110 pounds and was about 5.4 ft. Her eating habits were focusing on healthy stuff and she did lots of sports to maintain her figure. After her graduation she opened her own business. She went to the bank to ask for financing and got a bank loan of 50.000 EUR. She rented office space and leased a car as she thought the business will increase further. She had her own business and was successful with a few first clients. 

However after a few months and only very few clients she started to run out of cash. She needed a bigger fish - a rich client. She asked her father about it and he told her that he knows a very rich owner of a big company who has a rather fat niece. Lisa got the telephone number and called Mr. Baker to ask him about his niece. Mr. Baker was a very friendly guy and told her about his niece Clara (18 years old) who weighed about 280 pounds. As Mr. Baker knew Lisas father and money was not a big deal at all he offered her a special contract on success fee only. For every pound Clara looses Lisa will be entitled to receive a bonus of 1.000 EUR. Lisa immediately agreed and thought about how much money she could earn with Clara. They agreed upon meeting next Monday to introduce Lisa to Clara.

They met at a fine restaurant on Monday. As Lisa arrived Mr. Baker and Clara were already sitting on the table and waiting for her. Mr. Baker introduced the girls to each other and both looked at each other. Lisa was a little shocked of Clara. Not that she had not seen bigger people before but this girl did not make a big deal out of it. She wore tight clothes which showed every roll of fat. Usually bigger people tried to hide their curves. Lisa had not seen a person before who actually showed it. 

Clara looked at Lisa and was a little jealous about her perfect shape. She was so toned and not flabby at all. No gram of fat. Clara was too fat and she knew that very well. Until now she just had not been motivated enough to lose some pounds. She wanted to try with Lisas help and greeted her politely:

Hi, I am Clara. And your project as you can see. she touched her belly and smiled.

Hi Clara. Pleasure meeting you. I am sure we will be able to get you into shape and change your nutrition. Lisa said. She said hello to Mr. Baker and took a seat.

Soon the waiter arrived and she ordered a salad and orange juice. The others had ordered already. They were talking a little about everything and finally signed the contract. A very detailed contract and Lisa only checked her fees and signed. Then the food arrived.

Lisa could not believe her eyes as a big quarter pounder with extra cheese and double French fries was put in front of Clara. As soon as her salad was placed in front of Lisa she took it and exchanged her food with Claras. Clara looked amazed and snapped, Hey whats wrong? Thats my food! 

We start right now with your new diet. You have to stop eating things like that. Eat my salad instead. Lisa explained.

And you eat my Jumbo-Burger? 

Ehm well she looked at Mr. Baker who just nodded, yes, obviously. 

Her father told her before that Mr. Baker did not like people who waste energy, food or other resources. This was even part of his business. He was the owner of a large recycling company. And there was a strange clause in her contract which said: All efforts should be undertaken not to waste any resources, in this case in particular food. The agent ensures this principle by all means. 

Lisa was no lawyer and did not think about contracts too much. She needed money and this client had plenty of it. 

The girls started eating and Clara was looking at Lisa jealously. Lisa had troubles with the burger as it was very large, maybe her largest burger ever. Clara decided that it will not be easy for Lisa and she was sure that this project would ruin Lisas perfect figure. 

After a two weeks Clara did not lose a single pound. Lisa did not know why as she told her strictly what to eat and what not. When Mr. Baker called and asked why there was no progress Lisa had to admit that she did not know. 

She traced it back to the fact that she was not with Clara all the time and did not know if she obeyed her diet orders all the time. Mr. Bakers answer was simple. Lisa should be together with Clara as much as possible. And he added as agreed upon in the contract. As she did not read the contract she did not know if this was true or not but as she had no other clients at the moment she agreed. 

From the next day on Lisa was Claras shadow. She was with her all the time except Claras training hours with Joe, which was about 3 hours a day. This time Lisa used to do her own workout.

During the next 2 weeks it happened more and more often that she had to change food with Clara who did not care about Lisas orders all the time and sometimes ordered hamburger, pizza, muffins or milkshake. Sometimes Clara did it on purpose just to vex Lisa. So it happened that Lisa started to eat more and more with Clara. But Lisa made sure that her daily sport routine was not broken and managed not to gain weight. At least she thought she did not gain. Lisa had no scale and did not know that she put on 5 pounds in the last two weeks. 

After one month of working with Clara she still did not lose a single pound. Lisa was frustrated and spoke openly with Clara. She told her that she did not understand and why nothing happens. Clara just listened. Lisa was also very open about her financial situation and admitted that she needed 5.000 EUR by end of next month. Clara now found the weak spot of Lisa. As she did not care if she really had to lose weight or not she made the following offer:

For every pound I lose you gain two. For instance if I lose 5 pounds you have to gain 10 but you would get 5.000 EUR as agreed in our contract.

Lisa thought about the offer but she needed money badly and had no other opportunity in sight. And maybe this was the only way to trigger Claras weight loss. 

Ok deal. Lets see how this goes. Lisa answered.

Good. Lets get on the scale Clara said. She stripped to her underwear and stepped on the scale. Lisa has seen other fat people before but no one being that fat and not in her underwear. Lisa stood there with her mouth open and stared at Claras roles. 

Clara stepped on the scale first: 278 pounds  a loss of 2 pounds since start.
Lisa was next: 115 pounds  a gain of five pounds since start. Lisa was not shocked at all. This was just a small deviance. 

Since I lost 2 pounds already you will be entitled to receive 2.000 EUR already. And you gained even more than just 4 pounds. Clara said.

I am not sure if I can keep this up if you really start to lose weight, Lisa said.

Well you want me to lose. Either this way or no way. You have to gain, Clara said dominantly. 

I dont know how. I never gained on purpose. How did you gain that much?

I have an idea. You eat what I would eat and I am sure you will gain weight, Clara said.

Lisa was hesitating but finally agreed and from the next day on Clara decided what Lisa had to eat.


----------



## ShammyBoy

good ole diet switch. I'm excited.


----------



## strataadvance

Pleae keep going. This is an idea that has crossed the mind of many FA's!


----------



## dxm9999

Good start ! Similar to 'The Arrangement'.


----------



## Da Games Elite

dxm9999 said:


> Good start ! Similar to 'The Arrangement'.



You're right, there are similarities...I like this story. ^_^


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome story, please continue!!!


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome story, please continue!!!


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome! continue please


----------



## karl

The girls met in the morning and Lisa was not quite sure what this day would bring and how this will go. She never actually tried to gain weight. 

They were seated at the big table in Mr. Bakers living room and waited for the servants to bring the food. Mr. Baker had three servants: Mari, a plump Spanish woman in her 50s who did the cooking, Alfred (also in his 50s), the waiter, housekeeper and general servant and Jacob (38 years old), the driver of Mr. Baker and general assistant. 

Clara told Mari to cook like before her diet began. As Mari came into the room she wanted to serve Clara the big breakfast but Clara made sure that it was for Lisa. Mari looked confused but did not say anything. She put the big tray in front of Lisa. It contained a four egg omelet with cheese and bacon, a chocolate muffin, orange juice, a large latte macchiato, butter and three slices of bread. Lisas eyes went wide. She was shocked by so much food. 

She had her last muffin a few years ago and coffee she always drank straight as espresso. She tried to go low on carbohydrates and avoided bread. 

Go ahead. Its all yours, Clara said. 

I cannot eat that much. Impossible. Lisa shook her head.

Just try as much as you can. Lets see, Clara replied. 

Mari came again and served Clara a small bowl of cereals. Clara was really trying to lose weight now. She thought it was worth the try and she wanted to see Lisa and how she did. Lisa worked through the omelet and the orange juice but was really stuffed afterwards. Her belly was not used to so much food. She wanted to quit.

You have to eat it all. We must not waste food, Clara said.

I cannot. I simply cant. Give it to Mari or the other servants, Lisa proposed.

No way. First you have to eat it as you want to gain and second the servants get their own food, Clara said losing her nerve slowly. 

But I am too full. My belly hurts, Lisa complained.

Thats only the beginning. You have to get used to it. Simply take the tray with you and follow me. Clara went to the TV looking for Lisa to join her.

Lisa arrived at the couch and sat down. The tray in front of her. 

Try to eat it slowly now. And dont lead me into temptation, Clara said with a grin.

Lisa tried to nibble on the muffin and drank her latte macchiato. She made progress very slowly and Clara thought that she needed to build up Lisas capacity otherwise this poor little girl will never be able to gain weight. 

It took two more hours until Lisa finished her breakfast. She was lying on the couch and fell asleep from time to time. In the meantime Clara went to Mari and asked her to prepare only about a quarter of food Clara had before her diet started. She did not want to shock Lisa with too much food on the first day. She asked Mari to serve a cream soup for lunch, apple pie and tea in the afternoon and for dinner only one hamburger. Mari did as Clara said and Lisa managed to eat the food over the day. She even found some time to do a small workout when Clara was doing hers with Joe. Although Lisa was stuffed she trained hard for two hours. 

This routine went on for a week. Lisa was getting more used to the food and started eating more, which was of course noticed by Clara who increased Lisas portions in week two. Although Lisa was eating more she did not really gain weight. 

The girls had their weigh in after two weeks of the new regime:
Clara: 270 pounds. A loss of 8 pounds since her last weigh in. The weight loss was not really visible but Lisa again stared at Claras prominent curves. 

Lisa: 118 pounds. Only a gain of 3 pounds. However the weight gain did not show any change in her body. 

Clara calculated and said: I lost more than 5 pounds and you did not even manage to gain 4. So for next weigh in you have to gain 13 pounds. Plus another 10 pounds as I intend to lose minimum 5 pounds again. Sums up to 23 pounds. I am sorry I cannot even allow to pay out one single EUR to you as you did not gain as agreed. I assume you have to gain faster and wait for next weigh-in to receive any money.

Lisa was shocked: But I ate as never before. I really tried to gain. I dont know what happened.

Well you have a fast metabolism and you still do sports. And I guess you have to eat more.

But I ate what you would have eaten, or not? You did gain and I dont? Lisa said.

Excuse me. I did not gain all my weight in two weeks! It took some time  years actually.

But I dont have years I need my money latest in two weeks. Lisa was almost crying. 

Dont worry little girl. You have the perfect trainer. I will help you. We will manage. Clara said to comfort Lisa. 

Lisa was just thinking of earning some money she did not hesitate one second to agree. So from the next week on Clara tried her best to encourage Lisa to eat. And Lisa ate like never before. She now finished breakfast without problems and looked forward to lunch which now was a light snack and soup. She had a small snack in the afternoon and normal dinner in the evening. Clara was taking care that she did not overdo it. She did not want to scare Lisa. But the food Lisa was consuming was by far not what Clara had consumed before her diet started. There was still a long way to go to reach that point. In the second week Lisa got an additional course at lunch and had dessert after dinner too. She really tried her best but her stomach was still not used to large amounts of food and she felt stuffed every day. 

However she still had time for sports which was a sign for Clara that Lisa still did not get enough food as she was still able to do sports in between her eating. 

Clara on the other hand was really trying to lose weight. She followed her diet strictly and did not cheat. 

After two weeks the next weigh-in arrived.

Clara: 262 pounds  again 8 pounds lost but no significant change visible.

Lisa: 123 pounds  a gain of 5 pounds. Lisas body changed slightly but she still had a body to die for. Her boobs seemed larger and her butt a little rounder. She gained the weight in all the right places. 

Clara calculated again and said: I lost 8. You gained 5 that means in total I lost 18 pounds and you gained 13. I think thats ok. You deserve your first payment which is calculated according to your gain and my loss  as our deal is. Your gain of 13 pounds equals my loss of lets say 7 pounds means 7.000 EUR for you.

But you lost 18 pounds already  that means 18.000 EUR. Lisa corrected.

Nono. I know your contract but you have an additional deal with me, dont forget that. You get 7.000 only because our deal says you have to gain twice what I lose. And so far you did not gain that much as everyone can see. Clara said and poked Lisas belly. 

Be that as it may. Lisa was shocked again. Was it the wrong decision to enter into this contract?

Lisa continued How should I gain more? You said you are going to help me but I did not really gain much more than in the previous 2 weeks.

We will handle that. I will change something. And you should quit doing sports for some time. You burn too many calories.

But I need my daily sports routine. Lisa did not want to quit her trainings.

We will see to that. Clara said and left the room smiling. She did not tell Lisa that she now had to gain 28 pounds which would bring her to quite chubby 151 pounds in total. Lisa did not calculate that herself.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Absolutely wonderful! Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## karl

In the following week Clara really increased Lisas food intake. Breakfast consisted now of omelet or ham and eggs followed by a muffin or a donut, four slices of bread with butter, orange juice and café latte. It was still not exactly what Clara would eat if she could but this will come sooner or later.

Lunch was a three course meal with soup, main dish and dessert. In the afternoon a snack was served which was double the size of the one served a week before. And dinner was usually a big fattening meal with dessert on top. Furthermore Clara told Mari to serve a special milkshake to Lisa after lunch. She exactly described the ingredients of this milkshake which were half liter milk, one bar of chocolate, a can of whipped cream and 3 scoops of ice cream. Lisa managed to drink the milkshake but was too tired afterwards and did not work out anymore. 

After a week Clara added one more milkshake, now to Lisas snack in the afternoon just as Lisa felt she was getting used to the huge amounts of food. But again with the milkshake she was too full.

The major change in Lisas eating habits was that she actually liked eating all the fatty and unhealthy stuff. It all tasted so good and she learned so many new kinds of foods which she never had before. By the end of the second week eating was no problem anymore and she asked for more donuts and a second milkshake in the afternoon. 

Clara was happy with Lisas progress and looked forward to their next weigh in. 

Clara stepped on the scale first: 257 pounds  only a 5 pound loss. She was a little disappointed. She really tried hard to lose weight now. 

As Lisa stripped to her underwear Clara noticed the first signs of weight gain. 
Her boobs and butt had grown further but most obvious was that her stomach lost its toned shape. Lisas boobs seemed to be too much for her bra and her panties cut into her new flesh.

Lisa stepped on the scale and read: 130 pounds. Lisa expected more as she thought she ate constantly.

Again Clara started to calculate. This time Lisa gained 7 pounds equaling 3.500 EUR as Clara lost more than 3,5 pounds. Lisa was not very happy as she knew  the more she would gain the more money she would get. But 3.500 was not bad for the time being. But in total Lisa was much behind schedule. Clara had lost in total 23 pounds, which equals a gain of 46 pounds for Lisa. But she only had gained 20 pounds in total. She was still 26 pounds behind schedule. Clara thought that maybe Lisas metabolism has to slow down first and then she would gain more easily. But Lisa wanted quicker progress and said:

I have to gain faster. I need to stretch my stomach. I need more food. I need more shakes.

Relax little girl. Clara tried to calm her down.

I cannot relax. I lose money with every pound I do not gain. Tell Mari to give me more food. Lisa was getting serious. She did not mind gaining anymore. She liked the food and she wanted to earn money. She thought she could lose all the weight later. She was still a diet expert and knew what food to eat to slim down and what food to eat to gain. And then it shot into Lisas brain:

I know what we do. You tried already but obviously I have to increase my efforts. I want you to tell Mari to prepare the milkshake with more fat  not just an ordinary one. And I want 5 of them over the day. This will do it.

But the milkshakes are. Clara wanted to tell Lisa the recipe of the milkshake and that it contained lots of calories already. 

Dont say but. Please do it. I simply have to fulfill my contract, dont I? Lisa smiled.

Ok if you wish.

And dont forget to tell Mari to increase my portions Lisa really was serious now.

Ok no problem. Clara thought that Lisa will not be able to eat all of that. 

And she knew that she was up to lose more weight and that Lisa would never be able to gain twice the weight she lost. She was not even sure if Lisa really knew that this could mean to gain 200 pounds!


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Excellent!!


----------



## karl

When Lisa arrived at Mr. Bakers house Clara noticed that Lisa had been shopping and wore a complete new wardrobe. 

From the beginning of next week Lisa was bombarded with calories. She ate a big breakfast and her milkshake. Then she had a big lunch and a milkshake. Followed by a large snack of 4 donuts and a milkshake. She was stuffed at that time but Clara encouraged her to go on and to keep eating. Dinner consisted of a double quarter pounder and French fries, a big piece of chocolate cake and two milkshakes. She made it through the burger, the fries and the first milkshake but then she had to stop. She could not handle more. She was too full. 

Come on little. Think of the money. Clara said.

I cant. Too full.

Let me help you. Clara said and took the fork and started to feed Lisa, who did not know how to react. She felt like a thanksgiving turkey being stuffed.

She opened her mouth again and again. The thick creamy liquid of the milkshake made the cake go down easier. After an hour of slowly feeding Lisa everything was gone and her belly looked like she being 7 months pregnant. 

This kind of routine went on for the whole week and at the end of it Lisa was getting used to it and started to ask for seconds at lunch. She did not think one single time about working out again. She was just thinking what Mari will cook for lunch and dinner.

One day Mr. Baker came into the living room when Clara and Lisa were watching TV. He had a closer look on Clara and was very happy to see that she clearly was losing weight. He looked to Lisa and wanted to congratulate her to her achievements but Lisa was sleeping as she had just had tomato cream soup, two large bowls of chili con carne, crème brûlée and her milkshake. Mr. Baker had not seen her since the beginning and he noticed the gain but did not say anything. As long as his niece lost the weight he did not care about the rest. 

In the second week Lisa was eating more than ever. She had seconds not only of lunch but also of her dinner. Clara sometimes could not believe what she was eating. The fact that Lisa fell asleep often after her lunch showed Clara that also her metabolism had slowed down. 

Lisa ate her usual big amounts of food during the day and after lunch Mari brought her a pitcher of milkshake and a whole black forest cake. Mari told Lisa that it was just for her and that Clara said she wanted Lisa to finish it.

Lisa was surprised this would surely push her to new limits. She poured herself a glass of the milkshake and started with the cake. The thick and creamy taste was delicious and she enjoyed the first half of the cake. After two thirds of the cake Clara arrived and was looking at Lisa. She saw a sweet little girl stuffing herself silly. Her mouth was covered with chocolate all over and her t-shirt rode up a little bit and exposed her swollen belly. 

Hey little Clara said.

Mpfhm Lisa said with the mouth full of cake and added after a few minutes: I am full but the cake is too good. 

Well then keep on eating Clara said.

Yes but I cannot. I am full Lisa replied.

Let me help you. Clara took the fork and started to feed Lisa who did not say a word. She leaned back and opened her mouth, swallowed, took a sip of shake, a piece of cake, and so on. Clara did not do it slowly. She gave Lisa no time to complain. She simply fed her everything. After about 20 minutes it was over. Lisa fell to sleep immediately and Clara was happy. Lisa had just consumed about 4000 calories. Lisa slept for 3 hours and had no snack in the afternoon that day. 

The day of the next weigh-in came and again Clara was the first one to get on the scale:

Clara: 250 pounds. 7 pounds lost. 

As Lisa stripped to her underwear it was really obvious that she gained weight. She was still wearing her old bra and panties. Her boobs spilled out of her bra and it cut deep into her flesh. The panties seemed to cover only two thirds of her booty. Her belly formed into a nice pot belly and as she bent down a small roll of fat was forming. 

Lisa: 140 pounds. 10 pounds gain. Equals to 5.000 EUR. 

You see you are gaining more. And it definitely starts to show. Clara said and poked Lisas tummy.

Lisa examined her figure. Touched her growing curves and said: I am still sexy and I like my new body. It looks more ehm feminine!

Thats correct. And it really suits you, I think. Clara answered.

Thanks. Your loss is visible too. You lost a lot of fat around your waist. Lisa pointed out.

Thank you. I like it. I want to lose more. I will start doing more sports.

And I will start to eat more. I have an idea. Why dont you order for me what you would have eaten exactly the weeks before we started your diet? I want to know what you ate and if I could eat that too. Lisa proposed.

This really was a lot, I warn you. Clara did not think Lisa would be able to handle that.

I am the expert here. I have to know what caused your gain.

Ok. But I believe then you better move in here for a couple of weeks. I was eating nonstop. Clara suggested.

No problem. I can do that.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome!!! Look forward to more!!


----------



## karl

In the following week Lisas portions grew again. She now was eating three to four times the amount of calories she had per day before this special diet started. She was really enjoying food now. And she started discussions with Mari about food. She often went to the kitchen and told Mari what to cook and she often tried new recipes of cakes, muffins or typical Spanish dishes. 

Sometimes when Clara was watching TV with Lisa Mari came out and brought a muffin or a donut to Lisa just to try her newest creation. After dinner Mari always brought a midnight snack for Lisa which was her 5th meal of the day. Sometimes it was 6 scoops of ice cream with cream and chocolate sauce. Sometimes it was a large piece of cake. Lisa always ate it. She still stuffed herself every day but her stomach was now getting used to large portions and needed more food every day. 

One day the girls went out shopping. Lisa needed new underwear and Clara smaller clothes. The girls split and shopped separately and decided to meet in two hours for lunch at McDonalds. Lisa was very surprised to learn that she grew from a 32B to a 36C. She liked her new figure. As agreed upon the girls met at McDonalds and Lisa said:

Ok. I order what you should eat and you order what you would usually eat. 
Deal! Clara said and both girls ordered the food.

Lisa was quicker as she just ordered McSalad and sparkling water. She went to the table and waited for Clara who appeared a few minutes later with 2 trays. On the one tray there were two super sized BigMac menus and on the other tray two Big Macs, 6 McNuggests, 2 large French fries, a milkshake and two muffins. 

No way you ate all of that! Lisa said.

Believe it or not but I did. This is what it took to get me full. Lets see if you are up to it. Clara answered.

Uff. This will be tough! Lisa started to eat. 

It was really a funny picture a large girl bringing lots of food to a relatively skinny girl who had to eat it all. 

Lisa finished the first tray relatively easy but was feeling full already. She started with the third Big Mac and French fries, then she fought her way through the McNuggets. The last Big Mac was challenging but she was able to do it. 

Thats it. I cant eat the muffins Lisa was really stuffed.

In that case. Clara said and grabbed a muffin and wanted to eat it.

Dont you dare!!! Thats nothing for you! Lisa shouted and took the muffin out of Claras hands. She ate it quickly together with the milkshake and the other muffin. 

Congratulations! Keep this up and you will get fat in no time! I promise! Clara said.

Wow I cant believe I ate everything. My belly hurts! Lisa said rubbing her tummy. 

When they came home Mari awaited them with two big slices of chocolate cake and a milkshake for Lisa and an apple and water for Clara. Lisa ate the two slices and drank her shake and felt very stuffed again. She was used to this feeling now. She did not stop eating until she felt stuffed. Most of the times she had no chance anyway as there was too much food not to feel stuffed. 

If I were you I would eat another two slices and another milkshake! Clara tried to convince Lisa to eat even more.

You must be joking.

No I am serious.

Mari same again please Lisa said.

It was obvious that Lisa was pushing new limits. She was stuffed already but she decided to stuff herself with a quarter of chocolate cake and a fatty creamy milkshake even more. 

Wow I have never been that full before Lisa rubbed her belly.

Clara thought that she had heard this sentence every week in the last weeks and always Lisa ate more than before.

Then it was time for Clara workout session. A few weeks and pounds ago Lisa used this time for her own workout. Now she just plopped herself on the couch, watched TV or napped a little. Three hours later Clara returned and found Lisa sleeping in front of the TV. Her t-shirt rode up and exposed her softening belly. It slightly hung over her tight pants. 

_Boy this will be a new record gain this time_, Clara thought. 

Half an hour later Lisa woke up as right before dinner was served. Pizza for Lisa and light fish for Clara. 
She ate the pizza quickly and felt stuffed again. 

At my best I ate four of them. Clara said.

Lisa shook her head and said nothing. She knew that after all she had today she would seriously get into trouble eating the same again but she told Mari to bring two fresh pizzas. It was in total 3 pizzas and not 4 as Clara said but even those 2 additional pizzas took 2 full hours until she finished them. Lisa felt miserable. She could not move and simply sat there without a word.
Clara looked at the other girl and thought about the promising future. How fat could she get eating like that?

Two hours later Mari appeared with 6 donuts and a milkshake. Lisas midnight snack. Although she was still stuffed she ate it and nearly fell asleep at the kitchen table. Clara had to guide her to her room. 

The full effect of Lisas slower metabolism was obvious a week after the weigh in. She was tired all the time after eating and did not want to move too much. And it was getting really visible that she was gaining now. Even her face was getting rounder. She looked slightly chubby now. 

The days until weigh-in passed in a similar way. Always when Lisa finished food and felt stuffed Clara said she had double of that before her diet. And Lisa ate even more. While Clara went for her workout 3 hours a day Lisa was either sleeping or testing some new recipes with Mari.

Two days before weigh in the girls agreed to go out in the evening. When both girls left the house Lisa was feeling hungry again even though she had 3 plates of spaghetti Bolognese, 8 donuts, 3 shakes, 5 pastries and ham and eggs already. When both girls arrived at the place they had chosen (Burgen Heaven) they were seated and suddenly a girl from the neighboring table said:

Hey Clara. How are you?

Clara turned and said: Hi Sally. Fine. How are you as she turned she rolled her eyes obvious for Lisa to see that she did not like that girl.

Fine too. I remember when we had our little eating competition here last time we met. You remember?

Suddenly Clara had an idea: Yes I remember. I ate a lot and defeated you and your friends. 

Yes. I know. You are up for the challenge again? It was quite funny. Sally asked.

No. Not today. But I bet my friend Lisa here can beat you easily too. Clara said pointing at Lisa.

Hi. Lisa said blushing.

No way. She is skinny. Well compared to you. I am sure she cannot eat that much. Sally said.

We will see. Ok the loser pays the food, right?

Deal Sally said grinning. 

Deal Clara said.

Thanks for asking me if I am interested in this nonsense at all. Lisa complained. She looked at the other table where 3 girls were sitting.

Dont be silly. You will have fun and you will defeat them all Clara said.

Then the waitress arrived and Sally and Clara ordered the food. Lisa did not really understand everything but they were talking quite long with the waitress. After 15 minutes the food was brought to the tables. It was too much for one waitress and so each table had its own. Lisas waitress placed 6 quarter pounders, three big servings of French fries, three chocolate milkshakes and three donuts on her table. The girls at the other table were laughing and started with their food. 

Go silly. Start. Eat as quickly as possible or you will not be able to make it. Clara encouraged Lisa.

Lisa started. She did not think if she can make it or not. She simply started stuffing the first burger in her mouth. Quickly and after a few bites the first burger was history. The other girls had eaten about half of their first burger. However did not have any doubt of winning. 

Clara looked at Lisa and how she shoveled the food into her mouth. This was amazing. Lisa finished with her second burger, the first French fries and one milkshake even before the other girls had finished their first burger. She was not sure if Lisa was chewing at all. It looked like swallowing only. Lisa made short progress of burger number 3, 4 and 5. She had one burger and half a pack of fries and full milkshake left. Not speaking of the donuts. The other girls had slowed down and were fighting with their second burger. They did not laugh anymore. They were seriously frightened now that they could really lose to just one girl. Lisa looked miserable. She was stuffed to the brim. She wanted to quit. She shook her head at Clara who said:
Come on girl. You can do it. I know. You want to gain. You have to eat to gain weight. So eat it. This is the last burger. I was able to do it

This last sentence was enough for Lisa to find motivation again. She ate quicker again. Not as quick as from the beginning but much quicker than the other 3 girls. And then it was over. Lisa stuffed the last donut into her mouth. She never felt that bad before. She was afraid to puke. 

Done ladies! Clara said to the other table.

The girls went pale and turned, looked at the empty table and the very very full Lisa. 

Without a word the girls stood up, paid and left. As the waitress cleaned their table she brought 4 remaining donuts to Clara and said the girls left them but paid for them. Clara accepted an put the donuts in front of Lisa. 

Here your bonus Clara said.

Crazy? Lisa replied rubbing her swollen tummy. Everything hurt, even talking.

I give you 100 EUR with your next payment for every donut you eat.

200 Lisa replied.

Ok

Ok but can we go I have to lie down.

Clara nodded and off they went. At home and before the TV Lisa nibbled on the donuts and was really able to eat all of them. She was half asleep already but kept eating them until everything was gone. 

Clara thought: Wow this was really impressive. She is now able to eat as much as I ate before my diet. Crazy little girl. She will get so fat.
At the next weigh-in Clara again stepped on the scale first.

Clara: 240. A loss of 10 pounds.

Lisa was chubby! This was obvious even without the new weight results. Her belly showed even through the t-shirt. She was getting fat. Her arms were thicker. Her thighs too. Her whole body seemed to be covered with a layer of fat. As Lisa moved her belly slightly jiggled.

Lisa: 155 pounds: 15 pounds gain. 

Wow! Lisa said. Its working!

Yep. Definitely. 7.500 EUR for you. Clara calculated how much Lisa was behind schedule. She lost 40 pounds multiplied by 2 means 80 pounds. Lisa has gained 45 pounds. She was still 35 pounds behind schedule. 

You know that I lost 40 pounds already? Clara asked.

Yes and its showing.

You know that this means you have to gain 80 pounds? Clara asked.

Yes and I am trying. But I believe its easier for you to lose than to gain for me.

Okok. We have some time left. Clara said. She was surprised that Lisa still had no problem with her gain. 

The last week has stretched Lisas stomach and she was eating about the same what Clara ate in her best days. Sometimes Clara pushed things a little further and told Lisa that she would eat even more now. Clara liked how Lisa was eating and stuffing herself to her maximum.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## bossbuddjr

please?!


----------



## FAelitist

Really hoping to see another installment soon!


----------



## bossbuddjr

please dont tell me the story ends ;-(


----------



## karl

Lisa continued to eat bigger portions and used every opportunity to stuff herself. One day the girls decided to go to an all you can eat buffet. Clara was not hungry at all as she got used to eating less and only healthy stuff. Lisa on the other hand needed her food every 2-3 hours. 

As I am not eating I will bring you the food Clara said and went to the buffet. 

She came back with two plates filled with food. As soon as Lisa finished one plate she went back to the buffet and brought a new one. That way Lisa did not really know how much she was eating. But she tried to eat as quickly as she could. After five plates Lisa wanted to slow down but there was already the sixth plate in front of her. 

Dont slow down. Speed up. You are about half through. Clara said and watched in amazement. 

Lisa had no time to think she only stuffed the food into her mouth. She ate and ate and ate. After eight plates it was obvious that she was full.

Come on. Two more. You can do that Clara tried to encourage her. 

And Lisa went on with the next to plates. It was dessert already. About 6 brownies on every plate. The first 6 was the maximum she could handle right now. Clara noticed that and put the remaining 6 into her bag, paid and they left. Lisa was really very very full and barely made it to the car. When they arrived home Lisa plopped herself in front of the TV and Clara put the rest of the brownies in front of her. It was time for Claras workout but she thought maybe Lisa would eat them until she returns. 

When Clara came back after 3 hours Lisa was sleeping but the brownies had disappeared. 

In the evening Lisa had two big steaks, two milkshakes and two large potatoes with butter and sour cream. Clara was amazed that she could eat again. After that she asked Mari for a plate of apple pie which she finished in front of the TV. The pie alone would have been enough to feed her for a whole day a few weeks ago. She really had an appetite now. 

The days passed by and soon the next weigh-in was due. 

When Lisa stripped down it was obvious that this kind of stuffing caused serious damage to her figure now. Her underwear was minimum one number too small. She had love handles, back fat and was rounder all over. When she moved everything jiggled. 

She stepped on the scale and it read: 169 pounds  a gain of 14 pounds in 14 days. 

Clara weighed herself: 233  7 pounds lost. 

This was the first time that Lisa was really able to gain double of what Clara had lost. She was proud and said: See. I can do it. 

Clara did not say a word but thought to herself: Girl I am not sure if you really know what you are doing to your body. But as long as it is ok for you I will not impede. 

The next week Lisa and Clara went to all you can eat buffets every two days. Lisa told Clara that she wanted to have an additional plate with every visit. 

I want to be able to eat 20 plates in one month. I have to train for that. Lisa said.

Clara nodded and thought about 20 plates of food. This was more she ever was able to eat without a break. 

First all-you-can eat day meant 11 plates. Lisa struggled but finished. Two days later she finished 12 plates and another two days later 13 plates. When she arrived at 15 plates it took about 3 hours for her to finish them and she only had a small cake that evening. She decided to stay at 15 plates for a few days until she got used to it. Clara always brought her larger portions and more food. Therefore the amounts of food Lisa consumed was more than 15 plates already. The regular stuffing further increased her capacity and she was eating bigger breakfasts and lunch too. 

One evening Mr. Baker was scheduled for dinner. Mari was told by Clara to prepare a feast for 6 people consisting of starter, soup, two main dishes, desert and ice cream even though she knew that only 3 persons would be having dinner. To drink Mr. Baker wanted to have champagne, wine and brandy. 

Mr. Baker was already sitting at the table when Lisa and Clara arrived. He liked that Clara looked much slimmer and it was visible she lost a lot of weight already. He also noticed that Lisa had gained quite a big amount of weight and was really chubby. Her tight clothes further enhanced her chubby appearance. 

Although Lisa had a 5 eggs with bacon, 8 pancakes, 2 milkshakes for breakfast, 3 helpings of spaghetti Bolognese for lunch and half a chocolate cake as a snack she felt hungry. 

Mr. Baker offered champagne to Lisa who accepted. Clara was too young to drink alcohol and so Mr. Baker and Lisa shared a bottle of champagne. Mr. Baker drank it much slower and Lisa had already had two glasses before the first food arrived. A plate of garlic bread (2 French baguettes) and a huge bowl of creamy ceasar salad were served. Lisa ate 3 huge plates, Clara one and Mr. Baker one. Lisa had 3 glasses of champagne as Mari poured her some white wine in a second glass which was opened for Mr. Baker. Then the soup was served: a huge bowl of creamy mushroom soup. Clara only had a little bit Mr. Baker one portion and Lisa nearly one liter of the creamy liquid. She liked it and at the remaining baguette with the soup and had the rest of her champagne and a glass of white wine. Mr. Baker noticed how much she was eating but did not comment on it. 

Well that explains her huge weight gain. He thought. 

Lisa had finished the champagne and sipped her wine. She started to feel a little dizzy as the next course arrived: fish with rice and vegetables. Again Lisa had about 4 portions and the others had one each. Lisa did not talk much as she had something in her mouth constantly. Mr. Baker and Clara talked most of the time and supported Lisa in getting more food. Lisa consumed 3 more glasses of the delicious white wine. All the food kept her away from getting completely drunk but she felt the alcohol now. 

Next course was steak with potatoes and salad. There were 6 big steaks in total. Mr. Baker had one and Clara also wanted one for herself as Lisa said:
I think you should only eat half of it if any at all 

Clara hesitated but nodded, cut half of the steak and put it on Lisas plate. Lisa now had 4 and a half big steaks in front of her with four baked potatoes and a bowl of salad. Mr. Baker had a bottle of red wine opened for the steak and Lisa got a glass for it too. Lisa started with gusto and went through the first two steaks and potatoes quickly. 2 glasses of red wine helped in doing so. After another 30 minutes all the steaks, potatoes, salad and 3 more glasses of red wine were gone. Lisa was stuffed and her belly looked huge. 

She felt drunk and said: Wow sat was goodsh.

Lisa rubbed her belly and opened her skirt. Her belly immediately pressed its way out of her skirt and rested on her lap. Her top seemed very stressed and Clara was afraid that her buttons my pop open and Lisa would sit there with her too small bra. Clara was not sure if Mr. Baker would like that kind of sight or if he would simply be shocked. 

Then a huge chocolate cake was served. Clara did not have a piece and Mr. Baker only a small one leaving about 90% of the cake for Lisa. Even not stuffed by all the food she had already this big cake would have been a challenge for Lisa. 

I don shink I can do it Lisa said.

Hey give it a try and think more positive. I know you can do it Clara replied.
Maybe this helps you. Mr. Baker said and poured her a large glass of brandy. 

Lisa who never had brandy before drank it quickly and liked the taste of it. She asked for another one and Mr. Baker refilled her glass. In the meantime Lisa had started with her first piece of cake. She had a glass of brandy after every piece of cake. Lisa did was not used to the strong liquor and the effects of the alcohol eased her belly pain. So she simply continued eating until about three quarters of the cake were gone. Lisa was drunk now and stuffed to her maximum. 

Because of Lisas stuffing the dinner took too long for Mr. Baker already and he told the girls:

Ladies please excuse myself but I am an older man and I have to go to bed now.

They said goodbye and Lisa and Clara sat down again. 

Shats it. I am full! Lisa said. Clara did not wait for long and refilled her glass with brandy and started feeding her the remaining cake. At first Lisa was not willing to eat more but after a little brandy and a short belly massage she opened her mouth again. Clara always shoved big pieces of cake into it and soon the cake was gone. Lisa looked messy having chocolate around her mouth. 

Uffsh. I don feelsh good. Lisa said.

Drink that. Clara gave her more brandy. She knew that there was ice cream coming and she wanted to stuff Lisa completely now. Lisa drank the brandy without complaining as it really had a relaxing effect on her. 

A few minutes later Mari brought the ice cream: a huge bowl with about 15 balls. Clara started to feed Lisa immediately. Lisa was too weak to fight back and so Clara stuffed more and more ice cream into Lisa. It took about one hour to stuff everything into Lisa and needed two more glasses of brandy. 

Immediately after that Lisa fell asleep still sitting at the table. Clara had seen her eating a lot several times but this was incredible. She tried to calculate the amount of calories she had consumed and came to about 13.000 calories just for dinner. 

Wow. A new weight gain record is coming. 

After that evening 15 plates were easy for Lisa at her all-you-can-eat buffet tours. And she started to increase the amount of plates again.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## carlox

very good


----------



## Comeon

very good, keep up the good work!


----------



## bossbuddjr

please tell me this story hasnt died


----------



## karl

Lisa continued with the all-you-can-eat buffet tours and always finished between 17 and 18 plates. Clara was always with her and did her best to encourage Lisa to eat even more. Two days before the next weigh-in Lisa told Clara what she would eat tomorrow and where she wanted to go. She wanted to spend the whole day eating.

The day before the weigh-in started at a coffee shop. Lisa had 3 donuts, 2 muffins and 3 large chocolate milkshakes. After that they went to McDonalds where she had a small snack before lunchtime consisting of two super-sized Big Mac menus. Two hours later they went to an all-you-can-eat Chinese restaurant. Lisa sat down and Clara brought the food. She always brought two plates and as soon as the first one was empty she brought another one.

She made sure Lisa only had the fattest and a lot of breaded stuff. Lisa also had about a bowl of rice as a side dish. After 10 plates Lisa slowed down and Clara said:

“I’ll give you 100 EUR extra for every further plate you eat”

“Deal!” Lisa said and Clara went for more food. She now put as much food on the plate as possible which resulted in huge servings for Lisa. One of these plates would minimum be two plates for a normal person but Lisa did not think of it and ate and ate. After 4 more plates she was full but Clara already brought two more plates. One had half of a chocolate cake on it and the other one was a combination of cherry and apple pies. About 7 pieces each.

Half an hour later Lisa finished everything. She was clearly stuffed. Her white shirt was stretched to its maximum. Her belly rested on her legs and was breathing heavily. Lisa just earned a few extra Euros. 

Before they left Lisa went to the toilet. Clara had a closer look on her behind and estimated that she might have gained 15 pounds already since last weigh-in and the day was not over yet. She was now really chubby. And her tight clothes underlined that even more. She had love handles and her butt jiggled slightly. Every gained gram of fat was visible on her. 

_She is getting so fat so quickly. I feel guilty somehow. But she does not complain and therefore I don’t stop. I think she would have trouble to stop now anyway._ Clara thought

As Lisa came back from the toilet Clara saw that her butt was sticking out in front of her and her massive tits jiggled with each step. 

“Let’s go home. Need some sleep,” Lisa said and the girls left. 

After 3 hours of sleep Lisa was woken up by Mari who placed two milk shakes and a plate of muffins in front of her. Even though Lisa was not hungry she started to eat again as she had to wait for Clara who was working out anyway. Mindlessly she watched TV and ate and drank everything. She even asked Mari for a third shake to wash down her 10th muffin. As she finished her last and 12th muffin Clara arrived and saw the empty plate and how swollen Lisa looked. 

“You had a small snack again?” she asked.

“Yep. Just a few shakes and muffins,” Lisa replied.

“Wow. I thought you would only eat pizza for dinner but nothing else,” Clara said.

Lisa just grinned and said nothing. The girls watched TV and Lisa fell asleep again. 

After two hours Clara ordered pizza. The day before Lisa said she wanted 3 pizzas in the evening but Clara ordered 5 with extra cheese. Soon they were delivered. She did not want to put Lisa in front of 5 pizzas so she cut them into 6 pieces each totaling in 30 pieces of pizza. As she put the first two pieces on the table Lisa arrived and said, “Ah very good. Pizza is here already. I feel kind of hungry again.” 

She sat down and started eating. Clara talked to her and told her a few jokes and stories. Lisa did not count how many pieces she had already and after 18 pieces she felt full. 

“Puh. Three pizzas are a lot today. How much more is left?” Lisa asked.

“Just a few pieces. Take your time &#8211; you will manage.” Clara replied not telling her that she had consumed three pizzas already and now had two more in front of her. 

Again she talked to her and Lisa did a good job eating the next six slices. After that she wanted to quit. 

“Come on. There are just a few left.” Clara encouraged her.

“Don’t know. Today I ate too much already. Cannot,” Lisa said slowly.

Lisa was able to eat two more slices herself and then Clara sat down next to her and helped her with the last 4 pieces. Lisa did not want to open her mouth anymore but Clara always succeeded in shoveling more pizza into Lisa. The last two slices took 10 minutes each but finally Lisa finished five pizzas all herself. She looked miserable and somehow pregnant. She did not want to move and simply sat there. 

“I am really proud. Let me tell you that you just ate 5 pizzas and not only 3!” Clara said.

“You mean fat girl!” Lisa said but started smiling.

“I am not the only fat one anymore.” Clara started rubbing Lisa’s belly. 

“No wonder I am getting fat. Just think of what I had today. I feel like I can watch my body expanding literally,” Lisa answered. 

The girls sat there and talked for two more hours. Shortly before bedtime Mari brought a shake and half a gallon ice cream to Lisa. 

Lisa was not feeling hungry at all but thought to herself: like it matters today. She ate everything and went to bed stuffed.

Next day was weigh-in. Lisa who had no clothes which fit anymore appeared in her underwear. And even her underwear was minimum one size too small. Everything jiggled and wobbled. Her belly still stuck out and she was really chubby. Clara could not believe her eyes. Lisa’s bra and panties cut deep into her new fat as she stepped on the scale.

“187 pounds,” Clara announced. “A gain of 18 pounds!”

“Wow. Beat that!” Lisa said!

Clara stepped on the scale and it read 225. A loss of 8 pounds. 

Lisa gained more than double what Clara lost and was proud. 

“You really deserve it this time. I have never seen anyone eat so much as you did in the last days,” Clara said and wrote the check which just needed to be signed by Mr. Baker.

“Thank you. I plan to continue like that for the next weeks minimum.” Lisa replied.

_Poor girl. You will get so fat and you will never be able to lose it again._ Clara thought.

(Continued in post 40 on page two of this thread)


----------



## wannabeafatguy

Thank you for another awesome installment!!!!


----------



## morepushing13

interesting story, not sure about the effect without some numbers of weight


----------



## carlox

very good...what are the goal for lisa?


----------



## bossbuddjr

update? *hopeful* ;-D


----------



## GooberDude737

too good a story not to continue!


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe

Liking this story!


----------



## carlox

any news on this story


----------



## zxcvb90

i really love this stroy !!!! 
continue
Efforts to support you !!!!!


----------



## karl

hi guys,

this is just to inform you that the story will continue. I just don't find time to do so...

be patient!


----------



## carlox

karl said:


> hi guys,
> 
> this is just to inform you that the story will continue. I just don't find time to do so...
> 
> be patient!



very cool...


----------



## zxcvb90

karl said:


> hi guys,
> 
> this is just to inform you that the story will continue. I just don't find time to do so...
> 
> be patient!



good very good


----------



## Comeon

any update on this one?
hopfully


----------



## zxcvb90

hi karl :
continue! continue!! continue!!! this is story,continue !!!!!!!!!!

support you!!!!


----------



## karl

finally another chapter!


----------



## karl

Some day Clara convinced Lisa to go sunbathing in Clara’s garden. Lisa agreed. Next morning when Lisa came into the garden Clara was already waiting for her. Clara could not believe her eyes. Lisa was wearing a bikini which was minimum 2 sizes too small. She was really getting fat. Everything jiggled and bounced and her bikini was cutting deep into her fat. 

As Lisa sat down two rolls of fat appeared on her belly. She did not really care and said:

“I am hungry. What about some breakfast?”

“No breakfast today. Instead you find a pitcher with shake and a basket full of muffins next to your bed.” Clara replied.

She wanted to add something but Lisa already had the first muffin in hand and stuffed it into her mouth. Lisa continued stuffing and drinking the thick milkshake for two hours. She had consumed about 8 muffins and finished the whole pitcher (about 3 litres). She fell asleep. The basket was still half full. 

Clara woke her up for lunch: lasagna. Lisa stuffed herself with three servings.
Clara was looking at Lisa’s belly that was getting bigger and bigger. The girls went outside again and Clara brought another pitcher of creamy thick milkshake. Lisa continued snacking muffins and drinking milkshake. 2 hours later the pitcher was empty, the basket had about 4 muffins left and Lisa was stuffed. She already had eaten 16 muffins since lunch. Clara brought another pitcher and started to feed Lisa the muffins. Slowly she stuffed bite after bite into Lisa. During the short breaks Lisa had to drink the milkshake. 

Whenever Lisa wanted to protest Clara stuffed her even quicker. When Lisa finished she had to pee. She went to the toilet and Clara watched her waddling away. Quickly Clara went to the kitchen to get a pitcher of beer and some sandwiches for Lisa. She told Mari to prepare a few and add lots of mayo and butter. Clara went outside again before Lisa returned. As Lisa returned she told her to eat and drink everything in one hour and she would get a bonus of 1000 EUR. 

Lisa looked at all the food: a pitcher of beer and 10 three layer sandwiches which looked huge. She felt full from all the muffins but 1000 EUR for a stuffing was a good offer. So finally she accepted. 

Clara started the countdown on her mobile phone: 60 minutes. 

Lisa had to eat a sandwich every 6 minutes in order to finish on time. She started quickly with one sandwich in her left hand and one in her right. She was really stuffing herself. Quicker than ever she stuffed food into her mouth. She took a bite from the left sandwich and then from the right. After every sandwich she drank two glasses of beer. She did not think of getting drunk consuming three litres of beer so quickly. She just wanted to finish. After 15 minutes she had eaten five sandwiches and nearly half of the pitcher. Her belly really swelled. The beer bloated her even more. She slowed down and felt a little light headed. After sandwich number 7 Lisa really had to fight. She tried to drink more and wash the food down but soon after the pitcher was empty and Lisa slightly drunk. She still had 2 sandwiches to go and again it was Clara who started stuffing them into Lisa. During the eight sandwich Lisa said:

“Need something to drink!”

Clara got up and returned with half a pitcher of beer &#8211; she did not want to get Lisa drunk, only stuffed. Lisa eagerly took the pitcher and drank deep right out of it. She breathed heavily but Clara did not give her much time to relax and she stuffed the rest of the eight sandwich into her mouth. Clara knew that Lisa was stuffed to her maximum now but she really wanted her to finish and said:

“You are one sandwich away from 1000 EUR. But time is running &#8211; you only have 10 minutes left!”

Lisa nodded grabbed the last sandwich and started eating slowly. Too slow &#8211; at that pace she would not finish on time. Clara noticed gave her the pitcher again afterwards forced the remaining sandwich into Lisa. To finish it Clara told Lisa to empty the pitcher. As Lisa took the last sip out of the pitcher the alarm on her mobile phone rang &#8211; 60 minutes over and everything and half a pitcher of beer more gone. 

And so was Lisa. Immediately after she had swallowed the last drop of beer she fell asleep &#8211; drunk and stuffed to her absolute maximum. Clara took care that Lisa was sleeping among the shades in order not to get sunburned. 

Clara looked at the girl who looked really pregnant now. She was laying on her back and her belly was sticking out and it looked like she had swallowed a basket ball. Lisa was breathing heavily and had mayo all around her mouth. Clara cleaned her and touched Lisa’s belly. There was a layer of fat but despite that the belly felt hard. Somehow Lisa still looked sexy. She had that kind of curves and proportions men liked. However at the moment her belly was definitely the largest part of her body and looked kind of unnatural. 

About 3 hours later she woke up with a little headache and still a little drunk. Clara was with her immediately and offered her some water. Lisa drank it eagerly and said:

“Next time no beer please, I prefer milkshake. At least that does not give headache.”

“Alright, duly noted.” Clara replied. 

Clara did not expect that kind of reaction. That means that Lisa was not afraid to do such a thing again. And even with milkshake which had much more calories than beer. 

_“I have to think about something for next time.” _Clara thought.

2 hours later dinner was ready: mashed potatoes and meatloaf. Clara and Lisa sat at the table and started eating. Even though Lisa was still stuffed she had four slices of meatloaf and nearly one pound of mashed potatoes. She still had a little hangover as she was sobering up and ate more than she thought she could. 

After dinner the girls were watching TV and a little later Mari arrived with her a late night snack: a quarter of chocolate cake and two shakes. 

“I think I will break new records at the next weigh in if I continue stuffing myself like today.” Lisa said and started with the cake. 

“Yes but you know that I really start losing weight again. And I do more sports now. Today I went jogging for nearly one hour after you fell asleep.” Clara said and added: “I think I will lose quite a lot of weight this time.”

Lisa grinned and felt happy that she could eat again.

(Continued in post 48 of this thread)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Thank you, another quality installment!!!!!


----------



## zxcvb90

perfect kara is good wait in hope continue !!!!!


----------



## itsoktogain

cant wait for more


----------



## gaetano2733

Maybe the best story EVER, Thanks!!!


----------



## zxcvb90

karl Continue to support you :bow:


----------



## GooberDude737

hope you didn't give up on this story! looking forward to reading more of it!


----------



## karl

thank you guys.

here is another part!


----------



## karl

A few days later Clara had an idea. She asked Lisa to get in the car, not telling where they were going to. 

Lisa complained: I am hungry. I did not have anything today. Can we stop somewhere to get some donuts?

Clara answered coyly, Just wait a little, you will get food soon.

I could already have something on the way to your incredible secret. Lisa said a little angry.

Clara did not say anything and took the second turn right. She stopped the car, told Lisa to remain seated and left. A few minutes later she returned with a big chocolate milkshake and a dozen donuts. 

Thank you! Youre a gem! Lisa said and eagerly took the first donut.

Better hurry up. You have 20 minutes until we reach our final destination for today. Clara replied. 

The drove slowly and Lisa really made sure she was on time. Clara had time to get a look at Lisa and was surprised of her belly rolls. Lisa did not even seem bothered that her shirt was much too tight. Her belly formed two big rolls and her waistband was not visible anymore. Her boobs bounced with every bump the car hit and her bra looked too small once again. 

They arrived shortly after Lisa had stuffed the last donut into her mouth. 

That was good  a really nice breakfast! Lisa said happily and added: Where are we?

Thats the shopping mall and we are in front of McDonalds. This is also where you will most probably spend most of your day today. Clara replied.

Okaaaaay. Why? Lisa asked grinning.

I have a special challenge for you. I want you to eat 12 Big Macs each with big fries and Cokes within 4 hours. Clara said and added: I am over there  its a new gym I wanna try. 

She pointed at a building opposite of McDonalds. 

Why 12? Why not 14 or 16? Lisa said cheekily. 

Ok lets make it 16 Big Mac Combos then. Clara was surprised and thought that this might really be too much for her. 

Hmm whats in if I win? Lisa asked.

You will have a wish free. No money this time. And if I win I have a wish free. Clara said. 

I need money for it. Thats not for free. You know. 

I know. Here  that should be enough.

Ok thanks. See you later. Lisa wanted to go to McDonalds already and thought Clara would go to the gym directly but instead Clara said:

I will come with you and bring you the first few combos. 

Lisa took a seat and Clara ordered 4 Combos. When Clara arrived at the table the load looked huge but it was just a fourth of what Lisa should eat. Lisa grabbed the first burger and started eating. She was quick and the first burger was gone within 5 minutes. The second took not more than 6 minutes. Then Lisa chugged down two cokes pretty quickly and in between ate 2 packs of French fries. The third combo took a little longer and after half of the fourth combo Clara said:

Ok. I have to go to the gym. Will be back in 2 hours I guess.

Mpfff ok mopfff see youf. Lisa said with her mouth full. 

A few minutes later Clara returned and put another 4 Big Mac Combos on Lisas table. 

This will occupy you for some time. Clara said grinning and further: And keep the bills if you should order more until I am back  you dont wanna cheat!

Lisa nodded and started with her fifth burger. She was eating constantly but slower than in the beginning. She was not hungry anymore but not full either. She ate the fifth and sixth easily. Afterwards she ate the French fries which came with them and had two cokes in between. All the drinks and bubbles bloated her stomach much quicker than she expected and the seventh and eighth burger took much longer than expected. When she finished she leaned back and looked at all the mess on her table. She had already consumed 8 Big Mac Combos and only 2 Cokes were remaining. She still had to eat the same again to win this challenge.

After about 15 minutes she consulted her watch and saw that two hours had passed already. She was on time but did not want to lose too much time and went to order 4 more Big Mac Combos. 

She returned and found her table empty. She was glad that nobody could see what she had already. Only one young man who seemed to be responsible for cleaning was looking at her and smiled. She did not care and started eating again.

She now felt full but not stuffed but she was getting a little bit concerned if she could really manage to eat 8 more Big Macs. Lisa was in the middle of her 10th burger when Clara came back and saw that Lisa was eating slowly she said:

Hi sweety. Having difficulties? You eat slower than expected?

Shcuse me shish ish already my tensh bursha. Lisa answered with her mouth full. 

Clara saw the invoice of this order and said: Good. But better hurry up. You have 70 minutes left for 6 more burgers if I count correctly. 

Lisa nodded but after her 10th Big Mac she needed a break. Leaned back and rubbed her swollen tummy. The rolls were not that visible anymore but her belly now looked like a swollen balloon. It was clear that she was stuffed. 

Lisa forced down two more burgers, two packs of French fries and two cokes. However as the time run out she still had 4 combos left. 

Sorry times over. You did not make it.

Lisa only shook her head and felt miserable. 

Ok. No problem. We drive home and take the combos with us. Clara said. 
They grabbed the food and left. In the car Clara said:

Ok. You lost so I have a wish free. And the wish is: I wanna feed you the remaining combos.

Lisa was shocked and said: But I am really full. I simply cant eat anymore.

Therefore I will help you. Clara replied with a grin.

She took out the first of the four remaining burgers and fed it to Lisa. First Lisa complained but opened her mouth every time Clara came with more food. Sometimes Lisa did not open quickly enough so Clara pushed it into Lisas mouth a little harder. She stopped to give her some coke and fries but tried to stuff Lisa quickly. Clara kept on until Lisa had consumed two more combos still leaving two. 

Clara stopped and they drove home. At home they went into Claras room. Clara helped Lisa out of her clothes as she felt uncomfortable in them. Lisa sat down on the bed only wearing her underwear. Clara sat next to her with all the remaining food and started to rub Lisas belly. It was so round and swollen that Clara was not really sure how much more food Lisa could handle. She wanted to find out.

After 10 minutes of rubbing her belly Clara fed Lisa the last two combos. It was harder and Lisa chewed slowly and needed many breaks. Clara fed her with one hand and rubbed her belly with the other. It took about 2 hours after everything was finished and Lisa collapsed on the bed. She could not lie on her side or belly ad it hurt too much. She simply lay on her back and breathed heavily. 

Clara did not believe how much food Lisa ate and tried to calculate the calories. She came to more than 23.000 calories. 

_That will surely add some pounds on Lisas frame again. _She thought. 

Two hours later as Clara was watching TV Lisa woke up and went to the toilet. She looked so full and round. Somehow Clara felt strangely attracted.

As soon as Lisa returned she said:

I dont feel good. I think that was too much. I need something to digest.

Let me bring you something. Clara said.

A few minutes later she returned with a German Peppermint Schnapps. She filled half of a normal glass and gave it to Lisa who downed it in one. She shook her head and made face but after she recovered she asked for another one and Clara refilled the glass again. As it was a normal glass Lisa took about 4 shots with each refill. 

Thats good and helps. I wanna kill the pain. Lisa said after the second glass.

Be careful thats about 3 shots per glass you are having and thats not lemonade you are drinking. Clara said but estimated the shots to be less than they actually were. 

Dont worry. I can handle my booze. I think I need a shot for every combo to relieve the pain in my belly. Lisa said and chugged the third glass.

She told Clara to refill and Clara even poured a little more unintentionally. Lisa took the glass and chugged it down. Lisa was already feeling it a little bit but did not care. Her belly hurt and she wanted to get rid of the pain.

How many did I have already. Lisa asked.

Hmm dont know. Three or four? Clara said.

I dont care. Gimme anosher one. Lisa said a little slurry.

Clara refilled the glass and again made it a little fuller but this time intentionally. Lisa took it and drank it easily. Clara put the bottle next to the bed where Lisa sat and went to the TV to reduce the volume.

Starting to taste besha. Lisa said. She took the bottle and refilled the glass herself. As she was a little unsteady she poured too much and filled the glass to the brim. 

Upsh. Was all she said as she put the bottle down. 

You will get really drunk. Dont say I did not warn you. Clara said.

Lisa did not answer and drank the glass down it to big gulps. She looked a little confused afterwards went back to the bad and fell asleep. 

_Wow that was about 20 shots_. Clara thought.

In reality Lisa drank within a rather short period of time about 30 shots. 
About an hour later Lisa woke up again. She looked around and found Clara.

I neesh shomshin sho eat. Lisa said totally wasted.

Clara was not sure what to do and did not move. Lisa tried to get out of the bed and collapsed again.

Foosh! Lisa said again.

Ok I will grab something. Be right back. Clara said.

_Must be the alcohol. She cant be hungry again._ Clara thought. 

Clara did not really know what she should bring. Mari was not here and Clara was not a good cook. She opened the fridge and took two cans of whipped cream, milk and some ice cream and made a big shake. Lisa had something to drink as well. She took some sandwiches and put loads of butter, cheese, ham and salad on them. She added some mayonnaise and ketchup. She put the six parts together and hand in total 3 sandwiches. As she finished she looked at the result. The 3 sandwiches looked like the worst sandwiches ever and butter and mayonnaise was oozing out everywhere. They were clearly the fattest sandwiches ever. 

When Clara entered the room Lisa was sitting on the bed and shook her head.

I am drunsh. Lisa said.

No surprise. Heres your food. Clara said and gave her the plate and the huge glass of milkshake. 

Lisa grabbed the milkshake and drank it with a few big gulps.

Can I has anasha on. Lisa said.

Certainly! Clara said and left for the kitchen. 

This time she did not put milk in it and therefore the milkshake was pure whipped cream with ice cream and even more calories than the one before. When she returned Lisa had already finished two of the three sandwiches and was working on her third one. As she saw the second shake she grabbed it and drank it again. Lisa wanted to push it a little further and went back to the kitchen to prepare a third one. When she returned Lisa was sitting on the bed stuffed and a little bit messy. Her boobs were full with mayo and crumbs and she drifting back to sleep.

Here drink that. You need it after that much of alcohol. Clara said as she handed Lisa the fattening milkshake.

In her drunken condition Lisa did not question Clara at all and simply took the milkshake and emptied it within a few minutes. After that her belly looked really swollen and rounded. However Lisa did not feel any pain as her brain was completely soaked in alcohol. She drifted back to sleep quickly. Clara cleaned her a little bit and as she was getting near Lisas boobs she felt kind of exited. Lisa felt so soft and looked so sexy. She clearly was a big girl now and Clara was sure it wouldnt take much longer and Lisa would be the heavier one.


----------



## zxcvb90

hi thank you karl !!!&#12288;&#12288;&#65353;&#12288;&#65356;&#65353;&#65355;&#65349;&#12288;&#65369;&#65359;&#65365;&#12288;&#65363;&#65364;&#65359;&#65362;&#65369;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;continue&#65281;


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Thank you karl, you made my day!!!!!


----------



## zxcvb90

Hi karl ,cant wait for more!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Any more coming? I sure hope so!


----------



## karl

hey guys.

thanks for your patience.

here is another one.


----------



## karl

Lisa woke up in the morning with a big hangover. She remembered vaguely what had happened but no details. She completely forgot about the sandwiches. She felt sick and did not eat much for nearly one week. Then the next weight in was on the agenda. 

As always Clara weighed herself first.

“212.” Lisa said.

“Wow! I lost 13 pounds.” Clara was happy and said:

“It’s your turn.”

Lisa stripped and the whole body jiggled. She had small stretchmarks on her belly and lots of dimples on her ass and thighs. She looked so much out of shape that no one would ever think of her as a former sporty girl. 

Clara could not hold back and said:

“Wow you look fat!”

“Look at yourself!” Lisa snipped back and stepped on the scale.

_“I am still the larger one &#8211; but not for long.”_ Clara thought.

“199 pounds.” Clara said and added: 

“You only gained 12 pounds while I’ve lost 13. You more than lost this time.”

“That does not count this time. I was kind of sick.” Lisa tried to find an excuse. 

“It definitely counts but you can do better for the next time.” Clara said.

“Oh you can bet on that. I will stuff myself silly. You will see.” Lisa replied.

Lisa went to the kitchen rather angry and started to prepare a shake. Mari was not there and she did not quite know how to do it. So she simply took ice cream, whipped cream, 2 chocolate bars and chocolate sauce. She put everything in a blender, mixed it and drank it right out of the blender. It was a thick and very creamy mixture which was hard to drink. Therefore she added a litre of milk. It was easier to drink now and she gulped and gulped.

When she was half through it she saw a chocolate cake in the fridge. She took it out and tore in with her bare hands and stuffed her mouth full with chocolate cake. Clara was a bit shocked when she first saw what Lisa was doing. But then she actually helped Lisa stuff herself. She handed her the shake and encouraged her to speed up. 

As Mari arrived Lisa was stuffed and had chocolate around her mouth, on her boobs and belly. Mari looked away as she did not want to embarrass Lisa more. 

“Mari. From now on I want a steady flow of food and daily at least one chocolate cake and 5 litre of milkshake. Help me to gain weight and I will reward you.” Lisa said.

Clara thought that Mari was not Lisa’s employee but that Mari surely would fatten Lisa up more than any other person could. She was the one dealing with the food in the house. Therefore Clara wanted to make it official and said:

“Mari as you’ve just been told please help Lisa gain weight. As much and as quickly as possible. Don’t question it. Just do it. You don’t take a reward from Lisa &#8211; that will be done by myself if you make a good job.”

Mari just nodded. She was too clever to question her boss. She had worked for many strange rich people and always handled it under the motto: don’t bite the hand who feeds you. But in this case she was the one feeding up this girl. 

So the new regime was set. Lisa was more or less eating constantly. As soon as she had finished with something Mari brought her something else. Lisa just sat around either in her underwear or in her bikini and stuffed herself. 

Sometimes Mari pat Lisa’s belly or butt just to check how much she could have gained. Sometimes Lisa protested but Mari simple fed her the food without saying a word. Lisa quickly got used to that and knew that even when she felt full to the brim Mari would find some place to stuff more food into her belly. 

Clara on the other side had more time as she was not occupied with Lisa anymore. She did more sports and had more workouts than ever before.

Lisa was so into stuffing herself that she sometimes forgot what was happing around her. One day Mr. Baker was schedule to have dinner with the girls again. Lisa did not really care and wanted to go there in her bikini. Mari quickly handed her a bathrobe before she went into the dining room. Mr. Baker was a little shocked how much bigger Lisa was but on the other hand he was happy that Clara looking slimmer than ever. 

The dinner was a huge feast for just the three of them. Lisa was still eating the 3rd portion of her starter when the others already had their dessert. Clara of course skipped the fat chocolate cake but Mr. Baker had a piece of it. Clara talked with Mr. Baker and Lisa stuffed herself without saying much. She simply ate and ate and ate. After 3 hours she finally finished with just 3 slices of cake. She went to her room and soon Mari followed with the rest of the cake and a pitcher of milkshake. 

When Lisa saw Mari she wanted to protest but before she was able to say anything Mari stuffed cake into her mouth. It tasted good still so she opened her mouth willingly all the time Mari came with more cake. In between she drank the milkshake and after half an hour she was again more stuffed than she would have thought possible. 

The days passed and Lisa was more and more Mari’s little stuffing experiment. She tried to cook new things which were extremely fattening and prepared more food than ever. Lisa was literally exploding. Sometimes she was so stuffed that she simply slept in front of the TV in the living room. She did not leave the house nor did she move more than necessary. Her body looked like a big amount of pure fat. It jiggled all over when she walked. However she still kept her curvy assets and her boobs and butt clearly developed most. Only her belly was a tough competitor and was growing steadily. 

One day Clara went jogging and passed by Lisa who said:

“You look good. Mmpfm. Mmmfp. Making progress.” and stuffed another donut into her mouth. 

“Thanks. You too. You are really fattening up now.” Clara replied.

Lisa nodded finishing the donut with her left hand and grabbing a new one with her right hand. 

As Clara went out of the house she thought: _“Oh my word. What have I done. That’s getting completely out of control. She will be as big as a house in no time.”_


----------



## IkkeNiels

Can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Awesome karl, thank you!!!!!


----------



## zxcvb90

karl, thank you !!!!
to continue !!!


----------



## zxcvb90

karl continue !!!


----------



## zxcvb90

hi karl, continue !!!!!


----------



## GooberDude737

Karl! whered you go? please don't abandon this story, of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!


----------



## zxcvb90

hi karl : please continue !!!


----------



## bossbuddjr

dude he'll post when he posts :-/ you keep saying the same thing when nothing pops up you'll prolly annoy him and then he wont wanna work on it/post it at all


----------



## GooberDude737

well boss in my opinion if no one keeps eggen him on he'll think we don't care about it no more and stop, but if we keep asking where it is he sees it and thinks, hmm this one has more requests for it to continue maybe i should post something new..lol but thats just my opinion


----------



## zxcvb90

Awesome Look forward to more!! I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## karl

thank you guys.

really happy you like my story.

i will continue but give me time...


----------



## zxcvb90

Hi karl continue !!!


----------



## conversecurves

Dude seriously calm down will ya? He'll continue when he has time and feels like it. And if not, read a different story!



zxcvb90 said:


> Hi karl continue !!!


----------



## bossbuddjr

hey karl i know you are probably really busy with RL matters so can you at least tell us if you'll be updating anymore or will it continue to be a while? i would love to see this continue but id rather not have it be a rushed ending and ruin such an amazing story


----------



## karl

hey guys,

thanks for your comments.

it may take some time until i continue with this one...


----------



## zxcvb90

please don't abandon this story, of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!


----------



## zxcvb90

Can't wait for the next installment
continue !!!!!
THK !!!!!


----------



## Champ

Excellent story! The best one going. Love the concept.


----------



## GooberDude737

KAAAAAARRRRRRLLLLLL!!!!!!!! whyyyyyyyy! lol, this is such a great song, please continue it!


----------



## zxcvb90

please continue it!!!!


----------



## zxcvb90

please don't abandon this story of all your stories in progress this is by far the best!
continue 
please ,please !please !please !


----------



## Champ

Too bad the story was abandoned just as it was getting good. Has anyone thought of finishing it for him?


----------



## Deviant123

I wrote some following parts kindof hastily... I could post them, what do you think?


----------



## IkkeNiels

hell yes  (plz)


----------



## Deviant123

About one week after the last weigh-in, Clara had just come back from a rigorous interval workout feeling energized and found Lisa asleep on the couch, mostly empty platters surrounding her, her belly puffing freely over the waistband of her large sweatpants. She'd absolutely ballooned in the last week and Clara really wanted to know what she weighed now. It was time to consult the scale.

“Wake up, Lisa!” she said. 

Lisa groggily rubbed her eyes. “Hmm, what time is it? I'm hungry.” 

Clara helped her up, with a little difficulty, saying “2:00pm, Ooof...” Lisa found a couple donuts sitting nearby and began to munch before Clara led her to the scale. 

“You, first,” Lisa said. 

Clara hopped on the scale fairly nimbly. “206 pounds” she said, excitedly. “A 6 pound loss. A pound a day. I'm under 200! I'm not huge anymore!” She grinned and poked Lisa's bloated belly. “Actually, I'm not far from what you weighed last time. Except I'm taller than you. Come on, get up there,” she said.

Lisa hastily finished her last donut and licked her fingers as she wobbled onto the scale. 

“210” Clara said, bending under Lisa's rounded form to see the scale. She was huge compared to the lithe 105 pounds she was when they met. “That's an 11 pound gain!” Clara almost couldn't believe it. Lisa was actually heavier than Clara was, now. That felt so amazingly good for some reason, she couldn't have described it if she tried. She thought back to a time not long ago when Lisa was fit and had defined abs that most girls would die for. Things had changed, and fast. While Lisa was busy playing with her soft muffin top, trying to peer down at the mysterious little LED numbers that ticked ever-upward, Clara thought about the trend: if Lisa gained this much in just the last week, in a couple months she would be way, way over Clara's old weight. “And you're 5,000 EUR richer,” Clara said.

“Ugh, I missed out on 1,000 EUR,” Lisa said. “Just 1 more pound and I would have made it. I've got to try harder to gain more weight for next time. Where's Mari, I need a shake. Or two. And some beers.”

Clara's eyes grew wide. Lisa didn't seem to realize where things were headed and seeing that she'd gained almost a quarter of her old weight didn't even phase her. She was going to try to gain more weight than even last month. She almost felt like she should stop her... if she turns around now, maybe she will be able to save herself... but no, Lisa is a grown up and has made her decision.

“I'm sure you'll do better next time, Lisa,” Clara said. And she was.


----------



## Deviant123

Lisa had already been eating constantly while awake, but after three days she came across a health article on metabolism and weight gain. Her eyes opened wide as she read the words “tricks your body into storing more fat.” The article explained that when eating consistent meals and snacking, her stomach shrinks and the metabolism quickens, preventing some weight gain. Immediately she knew what she must do.

Instead of eating constantly, she changed her meal plan. She binged until it hurt, her stomach taught as a drum, then snoozed away until she woke. Then she binged again, snoozed, woke again, binged again. Her metabolism slowed to a crawl, her belly began to grow, and she was hungrier than ever. Her largest sweatpants might as well have been painted on, the string dangling loose but the band taught under her burgeoning belly, her spreading ass pressing the fabric further each day. Somehow, her skin stayed taut and smooth, though. Lisa wasn't sure, but chalked it up to gaining so much weight so quickly.

Mari had become more inventive with her cooking and the dishes were thicker, richer, and fattier than ever before. Mari became accustomed to pushing Lisa to the bursting point, and Lisa to accepting it. When she woke, Lisa could eat several platters of anything Mari cooked, sometimes even tens of thousands of calories at a sitting. 

Clara was both shocked and impressed. And while she was still losing weight, she had less to lose now, making it harder to get such impressive losses than before. While Lisa had been gaining increasingly more weight, it appeared that Clara would be losing increasingly less as she approached her goal.

After two weeks of this, it was again time to measure up and pay the growing girl for her progress. 

Even though Clara expected it was more than last time, she almost gawked at the scale. “235,” she said, “a 25 pound gain.”

“Whoo hoo!” said Lisa, throwing her hands in the air, her now flabby arms waving as well. She put her hands on her plump belly and listened to it growl. Her belly had grown, along with her large tits, but her ass was now definitely her biggest asset. With all that sitting, it looked as if all the calories just fell to the bottom. She was a full-blown pear-shape now, ass wobbling from side to side as she stepped away from the scale and toward some nearby candy-bars, handily placed by Mari. Actually, Clara would have to start watching out, because the fatty food was becoming temptingly present at all times.

“Come on Clara,” Lisa said as Clara stepped up for her turn. 

“188, an 11 pound loss,” Clara said and smiled. Still losing! But Lisa didn't look so happy. “That means 11,000 EUR for you, Lisa,” Clara said and handed the money.

“But wait,” said Lisa, “I gained more than twice what you lost.”

“Hmmm, that's true,” Clara said, “but rules are rules. You should really watch what you eat, Lisa!” Clara said, laughing. “Here, I'll give you an extra 1000 EUR for your effort.” So she bounced off the scale and out the door, saying “But this is the only time I'll do this. Be a little sly Lisa, you'll lose your figure for nothing if you're not careful. I hear stress-eating kills a diet.” Clara felt exhilarated, watching Lisa frown while eating her chocolates even faster now.


----------



## Deviant123

Needless to say, Lisa tried to slow down her eating. For a few hours each day, that is. She skipped breakfast, but broke down and binged even more for lunch. Mari didn't let up, either, because she was still getting bonuses for every pound Lisa gained, so she did everything she could to ruin Lisa's diet, sometimes even force-feeding her until she gave in. However, over the next week, Lisa began to bring her diet somewhat under control.

One morning, after a good diet night of eating only a few thousand calories, Lisa woke up on the couch to the smell of butter and pancakes. 

“Good morning, sunshine,” Clara said with some good-humored sarcasm. She didn't feel like Lisa was quite fat enough yet, so she had a trick up her sleeve. “I've got something I think you'll want to see.” 

Lisa blinked a few times and yawned before she realized what was going on. Clara was bouncing around and waving a tennis racket in front of Lisa's face, but what was odd is that it was still wrapped in its leather case and like-new packaging. As she came to she realized what it was: an Agassi Pro-Style X2! She'd wanted one for the longest time, but it was always so far out of her price range!

“Hey! Where did you get that?” Lisa demanded.

“I knew you'd like it, do you want it?” Clara asked with a wicked grin. Of course, Lisa did. Clara almost felt bad because it was so easy to manipulate her now.

“If you want it, I have a challenge for you.” 

“Well, what is it?” Lisa asked, skeptically. She already knew that she'd accept just about any challenge for this prize, but wanted to play it down.

“Mari just finished making 80 pancakes. If you eat them all in the next half-hour, you can keep this silly little racket,” Clara said, teasing Lisa with the racket again.

Lisa felt trapped. She could never afford the racket, but she didn't want to ruin her new diet. I can always return to my diet, but I'll never be able to afford that racket though, she decided. 

“Okay Clara. Throw in a 5,000 EUR bonus, and it's a deal!”

“Very well then. I'm going to hold you to it,” Clara said, beckoning Mari in. When Mari entered carrying a huge tray with plates stacked sky-high with pancakes, Lisa's heart nearly stopped. These pancakes were huge! And covered with butter and syrup. Lisa groaned just looking at them.

“Bon appetit!” said Clara. She shouldn't feel so bad, she thought... after all, Lisa was still smaller than she was when they met.

Lisa took a deep breath, then began. She shoveled the fluffy, buttery, syrupy mess into her mouth as fast as she could. When she was thirsty, she asked for water and Mari came back with a bottle of vodka. 

“Water,” huffed Lisa. Clara was all smiles, her plan was working even better than she'd hoped.

“I was instructed to only bring you vodka...” Mari said bashfully. Lisa rolled her eyes, grabbed the handle, and chugged. Maybe it would help her in the end.

Lisa had started off strong but was wavering toward the end. Her belly distended, her eyelids heavy from food-coma, she breathed heavily as she ate, bite after bite, toward the last few plates. Mari began to help her and was always ready with more vodka. Finally Lisa swallowed the last bit of pancake, but not without a good bit of discomfort. Moaning and groaning from the effort, Lisa laid back down with Mari's help. She looked pregnant from how huge her belly was, full of calories. To be precise, Clara did the math: 80 pancakes, 800 calories each... that totaled to 64,000 calories! Plus vodka. What a way to ruin a diet, Clara thought, somewhat shocked that Lisa was able to fit all of it in her belly.

“Well, well,” Clara said, “We have a winner! Here's your EUR.” Lisa groaned in response, so Clara just set the new tennis racket on the coffee table and let her fall asleep. Her belly began to rise and fall with the rhythm of sleep and Clara knew that all those calories were turning straight to fat.

What's funny is that the way things are heading, she may never again be thin enough to use it, Clara figured. She spared a single sidelong glance to Lisa's burgeoning form as it heaved up and down heavily on the couch before slipping on her running shoes and whisking out the door. Today was another 10k-day, and she felt like a million bucks.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

Awesome ! Somehow I don't think Lisa will get much use out of that tennis racket


----------



## Champ

Excellent work!


----------



## Champ

Got anymore?


----------



## Q Bomb

Great to see this classic story moving again.


----------



## Deviant123

Over the next few days, things returned to normal. Lisa had clearly gained a few pounds thanks to Clara's trickery and a now very stretched, demanding stomach. She was hungrier than ever, and she found that her binging urges were difficult to stop at best. Plus, she had the worst cravings for syrup in the mornings.

Today was a Wednesday, and Clara always spent Wednesday mornings at aerobics class. At first, she'd found it hard to make friends there, but as she thinned out, the other girls were taking more notice of her. She was talking with Heidi and Steph, who she got along particularly well with, when the topic of eating contests came up.

“They're so disgusting,” said Steph as the ladies were cooling off after class. “My boyfriend watches those sometimes and I hate it.”

Heidi shrugged. “I guess some people just like it. It's gotta be really unhealthy though.”

Clara didn't say anything about it. Neither of the girls had met Lisa or knew about their arrangement, and Clara didn't plan on telling them because she didn't know how they might take it. But suddenly, she felt an idea coming on like a light-bulb.

“Hey girls, see you later,” said Clara, and they made parting gestures before Clara left for home.





“Hey there fatso!” said Clara as she paraded into the living room. She wasn't trying to be mean, it was more playful than anything.

“Oh hey Clara,” said Lisa, reclining and munching as she watched some sappy soap opera. 

Getting fatter, per usual, thought Clara. “Hey Lisa what do you think about making some extra dough? No pun intended!” she said and grinned.

Lisa glanced skeptically over at Clara, and said “I was thinking about moving out actually, trying to get back in shape a bit.”

Clara pursed her lips. “You know the contract specifies you have to live here, if you break it you'll lose all your income. That's out of the question, don't you think?”

It was about what Lisa expected her to say, a contract is a contract, after all. Extra money could be good. She crunched through a couple potato chips as she and Clara began to discuss the possibility of Lisa entering competitive eating events. At first, Lisa thought it was foolish, but Clara was convincing, and after discussing it a bit more she realized that she'd basically just be making more money to do what she was already doing: getting fat. Plus, Clara thought that she'd be really good at it and might even win.

“Okay, what the hell!” said Lisa, cheerily. She was a personal trainer, after all. She could easily lose the weight after the agreement, and she shouldn't be so worried about it anymore.

“I'm glad you're in my life Clara, you think of the best things,” Lisa said with an earnest smile. 

Clara froze for a second before answering. “Yeah... Thanks Lisa, you too. Hey, looks like Mari made cheesecake, you hungry?”

Lisa laughed and licked her lips. “Duh.”


----------



## Deviant123

Clara did a little research and pulled a few strings to sign up for her first competitive eating event, which was a free-for-all at Mike's All-American Dogs just a couple towns over. The fare would be, not too surprisingly, chili dogs, and the list of entrants was impressive. They would have to prepare quickly, because it was happening this Sunday! Contestants would eat as many pounds of the stuff as they could in 12 minutes to determine who wins.

The prize money was only 4,000 EUR, but that was more than enough to encourage Lisa. To prepare, she and Clara both decided she should practice once a day, at dinner, to eat absolutely as much as she could in 12 minutes. Mari made burgers on Thursday, burritos on Friday, and ice cream on Saturday afternoon. They decided it was best to let Lisa fast on Saturday night so she could be most ravenous on the competition day. They found that Lisa could eat about 10 pounds of most foods before throwing in the towel, so Clara was confident that Lisa had a shot at placing.

“Hey Lisa, ready for the big day tomorrow?” Clara asked. Lisa was lounging on the couch looking rather grumpy. Her rolls were spilling out around her overly-tight stretch-pants, but her belly looked a lot smaller than usual because there was almost no food in it, for once. Clara realized that this must be the first time in months that Lisa actually felt hungry!

“My tummy hurts, I hate being hungry,” Lisa said, unconsciously rubbing her belly. It was so much bigger than she remembered and her fingers sunk deep into the smooth, expansive flesh. 

“You're going to win tomorrow, I know it! Tomorrow's a big day for us,” Clara said, and headed to bed. It was a big day for her too: Lisa said she had drawn up the next part of her work-out plan, and it was going to get her into stellar, athlete/model shape! If Lisa had enough energy after the competition, they would work out the details then. Tomorrow was shaping up to be quite a big day for both girls, indeed.


----------



## Champ

The cliff hangers!!! Thanks again. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Deviant123

Lisa had trouble sleeping that night. She'd abstained from food for longer than she could remember, and her belly was killing her. She turned over a couple times, readjusted, tried to let sleep take her, but no such luck. Her stomach growled audibly, and she finally said aloud “Screw it!”

She rushed to get up as fast as she reasonably could at her size, actually failing to make it up the first time and getting on her feet the second. She knew there was dense chocolate cake in the fridge and ice cream in the freezer, so she decided to just have a little snack and go back to bed like nothing happened. 

She picked a mixing bowl from the counter for her “snack” and carved a third of the cake and just four scoops of rocky road, because she wanted to be good. Then the hunger pain hit her, and she stood there in the kitchen, plump ass pressed against the lower cupboards as she leaned back against the counter, digging in. The next thing she knew, it was all gone! And the hunger pains were still there. She eyed the remaining cake and ice cream with a desire that felt forbidden. But she knew she shouldn't. She was just shifting her weight to leave when her tummy rumbled again and she swung her hips back around and tore into the cake and remaining ice cream. 

Five delicious minutes passed, and Lisa had scraped the remaining rocky road from the box before disposing of it so Clara wouldn't know she cheated on her contest prep. It still wasn't enough to really satisfy her, but maybe Lisa would be able to sleep now. It didn't floor her that she'd just eaten a whole cake and a tub of rocky road as a midnight snack, but maybe it should have. It certainly spelled good luck for the next day, however!


----------



## Deviant123

Finally, the day of Lisa's first competition and a chance to break into the exotic and filling world of professional eating! She was excited and very, very hungry. Clara had caught her sneaking three Costco muffins that morning and stopped her before she could eat more than two. “But I'm sooooo hungry,” whined Lisa.

“Don't worry, Lisa, just think of all the chili dogs that are waiting for you at the contest. But forget about food for now, we have to weigh in today,” Clara said, as if Lisa was even capable of forgetting food at this point in the game.

“Ahh, you're right it's been two weeks!” said Lisa as she followed Clara back to the scale, thighs rubbing together, bottom bouncing to the slow rhythm of her new gait, slightly out of breath as was becoming the norm for her. As Clara took to the scale, Lisa snagged a candy bar sitting on the nearby shelf and quickly shoved it in her mouth. Clara rolled her eyes as she heard the wrapper, but when she saw the number “179” she was too excited to care. She'd lost another 9 pounds.

“There we go!” said Lisa. “With your new regiment, you're going to leave the 170's in the past even faster than the 180's too.” 

Clara was all smiles while Lisa mounted the scale. “I can't read it, Clara,” Lisa said, so Clara read out the number 261 for her.

“You gained 26 pounds! That's 9,000 EUR for you,” Clara said, “and you know what, because you beat me again, here's another 1,000 EUR. If you keep beating me, I've decided it's fair to give you a bonus.” This way, Clara thought, Lisa wouldn't be so hung up on gaining too much weight, and might stop fighting her destiny.

“Wow, thanks Clara!” said Lisa. She was ecstatic to make so much in one week. But in this case more money meant more pounds on Lisa's petite frame. Her big bubbly ass and womanly hips were the clear winners this time, jutting out like a shelf now. Wide and thick, her cheeks wobbled when she walked or turned, and her fingers sunk several inches into her soft hips. She felt weird about feeling herself because she didn't understand why she liked it so much. Something was changing for her, but she couldn't place a finger on it. Or maybe, she just did!



Before Lisa knew it, Clara had already dragged her out of the house and stuffed her in the car. Although Lisa fruitlessly asked to stop at almost every restaurant she saw on the way, the trip was short enough. 

Mike's was a showy southwest barbeque looking spot with a ton of outdoor space, so there actually was a lot going on there. There were booths and food-trucks and other foodie spectacles outside the restaurant, but hot-dogs were clearly the headliner there. Mike's alone had 18 different specialty dogs and they all looked amazing. 

They were a little early, so Lisa and Clara just hung out for a while and watched the crowd amass. Lisa noticed a journalist was there with a camera and saw him talk to a few people, but he didn't spend much time with Lisa, instead going after the well-known competitors. She saw him talking to a tiny, rail-thin woman for a long time, laughing with her about something as he shot some footage. 

“That's Annie Clarke,” Clara narrated, “and apparently she's the 'big deal' this year. A few months ago she got a world record for most hamburgers eaten in 30 minutes. And she beat some really big guys too. It's crazy because she's so tiny. She's smaller than you used to be, Lisa,” Clara smirked. 

It had the desired effect. Lisa eyed her competition fiercely, and hoped dearly she wouldn't lose to such a tiny girl.

Eventually the competitors were gathered. Two were big men in their thirties, one was a really tall guy named Jay, then there was a big woman Lisa only briefly met, and of course Lisa and Annie. The announcer took the mic, and after brief introductions, and a little cheering &#8211; primarily for Annie, which made Lisa very jealous &#8211; the food was brought out. The announcer explained the game for the spectators while Lisa admired the platters, piled high with chili dogs, each set on its own scale. Lisa's measured out at 20.08 pounds, so she knew she had her work cut out for her. 

Some of the contestants glanced at each other, others avoided eye contact until the announcer counted down. The clock was already set for 12 minutes, displayed in digital on a TV screen. Lisa had never felt more hungry in her life, poised with her expectant hands at the ready. Clara saw the spark in Lisa's eyes and thought, that something seemed oddly right about all of this. The thought vanished, however, as the pop of the pistol sounded and the contestants seized the first helpings with fervor.

They all started fast. The announcer called out the early leads, then started commentating here and there, calling out the minutes and who looked in great form. Lisa was in it from the beginning, and everyone was neck-and-neck for the first 5 minutes. The tall guy pulled ahead after the first few minutes, and was really going to town. Lisa tried to pick up the pace, but around the six-minute-mark, with almost 7 pounds of chili dogs in her belly, she felt it start to catch up with her. What she didn't see was that the others were slowing down too! The big woman and one of the fat guys were just about done, reclining in their chairs and barely eating anymore now. The other big guy looked a little sick but hung in there through 7 minutes.

Clara paid close attention to Annie as she and Lisa passed the tall guy in weight. The big guy finally gave up the ghost at 8 minutes, so it was just Annie and Lisa, who were tenths of a pound apart, and the tall dude who was beginning to lag. 

This is when Lisa decided to pick up the pace. She was feeling really full at 9 minutes and she started to wonder if she'd make it to 12, but there Annie was, keeping up just fine it looked like. I have to keep going, thought Lisa, cramming another fatty chili dog into her mouth.

“Go Lisa!” Clara yelled, and a couple other people cheered her on too. Lisa felt a burst of energy and powered through another ten dogs, passing Annie for the time being. They were 10 minutes in, with 2 to go and Lisa had eaten 10.5 pounds of chili dogs when Annie began to make her move. The crowd noticed, the announcer caught on, and at 11 minutes, Annie had passed Lisa, who was now feeling the full effects of her indulgence. The tall guy was still in it, but he was over a pound behind at this point.

“Lisa needs to hang in there but she's slowing down!” his voice rang into the crowd, “And it looks like Annie's going to take it home! One minute left, here comes the kick!” 

And boy did Annie have a kick. That little woman pushed another 10 dogs into her now very distended belly before the time ran out, beating Lisa: 12.2 pounds to Lisa's 11.4 pounds. As Clara came up to congratulate Lisa for second place, she realized that Lisa was down-and-out. Her eyes were drooping and she was slumped in her chair. As Annie accepted her trophy and 4,000 EUR check, Lisa groaned and wondered to herself: “How is it possible for this skinny little bitch to beat me!?”

“Great job Lisa!” said Clara. “I think you were born for this. That's 2,000 EUR you just won for second! Minus my 6% booking fee of course.”

Lisa pursed her plump lips. “I lost to her, though... I can't believe it, Clara.”

Clara shrugged. “She's a professional, Lisa. If you work at it you can do it too. Probably better.”

Lisa considered it... Clara was right! As usual, thought Lisa. She just had to try harder next time, and that prize money would be hers!

The announcer called Lisa and the tall guy up to accept their awards after Annie, and after some applause he said “Thanks for coming out everybody and enjoy the rest of the event! And by the way you can catch some of these incredible food-athletes in two weeks at the Donutterrific Extravaganza. You can be sure Ms. Annie will be there to face off against her biggest challenge yet.”

Lisa turned to Clara and said “We have to go. I'm going to beat that woman this time. I can't lose. Let's go home and talk about your new workout plan. Then we can figure out a training program for me too.” Clara felt a rivalry coming on.

Lisa tried to get up, but couldn't. They waited a while and talked while Lisa drank a couple Coke's and let her very, very bloated belly settle down, then left the event to work on better, and bigger, things.


----------



## Champ

Exceptional work!


----------



## Champ

Did you write anymore?


----------



## GooberDude737

interesting... I would definitely read something you wrote, but I just do not feel at all that this was the direction Karl was moving with this story. Did you contact Karl before writing this? (I think it is a forum rule that you need permission first, maybe you could have wrote it in a different thread as an alternate universe take on it, like Earth-2 Superman) I know he has a couple other ongoing stories, Jill for instance, and I think he just got preoccupied with that one.


----------



## Deviant123

I really don't know what his plans were, seeing as he didn't write anything about where he was headed. It has been 3 years without any sign of progress. Feel free to ignore my addition to the story if you'd like, and if the author returns he can certainly remove my continuation w/o qualms 

Also, if the community would like me to stop adding to the story, I understand and that's not a problem. 

Best!


----------



## GooberDude737

well... i just don't see how a girl whos a weight loss personal trainer, is now willingly going to an eating competition and complaining that she lost. Karl may have had some unrealisticness in his stroy but he kept it with her not wanting to get fat but needing the money. again this is just not working for me because your a different author and so taking artistic licensing. and he just communicated with use 12/2012 thats only 2 years, and he is also working on Jill so I still feel it was premature in taking over on his own thread, start a separate one as a spin-off tale, send him a private message definitely and if he doesn't reply then i think you can take over. this just isn't flowing from Karl's story, again not saying you aren't good, just your half and his are like two completely different tales.


----------



## Champ

I for one am enjoying the story! Please continue


----------



## novasteller

GooberDude737 said:


> well... i just don't see how a girl whos a weight loss personal trainer, is now willingly going to an eating competition and complaining that she lost. Karl may have had some unrealisticness in his stroy but he kept it with her not wanting to get fat but needing the money. again this is just not working for me because your a different author and so taking artistic licensing. and he just communicated with use 12/2012 thats only 2 years, and he is also working on Jill so I still feel it was premature in taking over on his own thread, start a separate one as a spin-off tale, send him a private message definitely and if he doesn't reply then i think you can take over. this just isn't flowing from Karl's story, again not saying you aren't good, just your half and his are like two completely different tales.



What's wrong with you? Are you related to him or something? If it's bothering you that much just ignore it. I, for one, think his additions are great. It's about time someone do something about these stories that authors start and then just abandon. Get a life, dude.


----------



## Christophe

Tanks a lot Deviant. Continue !
I agree with Novasteller: more than 1 year without updade means the post is abandoned. Feel free to update yourself !


----------



## Champ

Perhaps there will be a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Champ

Aww don't let one bad apple spoil it for the rest of us. If you have any more please post it up?


----------



## GooberDude737

i am not related to him nor did i says he shouldn't write anything, I simply said i feel he should have posted it in a separate thread. 

it's kind of like with comics, there is a certain continuity with let's say Batman, then Christain Bale comes along and does something non-cannon, decent in it's own self, but not cannon. it is obviously different than the original take, too different to simply be a continuation. you don't have to know exactly what Karl planned to write to know where he was going with it, and again

while this take is a decent story in it's own right, it is too different for me to be a continuation and therefore should be posted in a separate thread

there are rules about abandoned stories, and if i remember right contacting the original author is needed, I asked the writer here if he sent a message to Karl and did not recieve a response. I am not saying what he wrote is bad, it is just too different to be considered the way Karl is going and should have been posted as a separate thread


----------



## tonberryking

i'm looking forward to more chapters =D


----------



## thestormking666

I can't recall karl, magnificent writer though he is, managing to finish many of the stories he has posted on here. And that's fine. Life happens, we don't always have the time or motivation to do things. But I personally have no problems with this other writer picking up the pieces of the story and running with them.


----------



## karl

guys. no prob at all. 
I am really happy that someone continues with what I began. 
and yes, i will not continue anymore so feel free to add as much as you want to this one.


----------



## bossbuddjr

Sad day... This was probably my favorite story since I first started following the scene back in 04. Well best of luck Karl!


----------



## Champ

Looks like a green light! Please continue!


----------



## Hunkerednude

Really wish somebody would finish this one.


----------



## Etiola

I'm also disappointed that there isn't an end to this story... *sadface*


----------



## Rahul123

Akways look F/W...i think this is the best ...


----------



## Wagnerdsic

So, hope you guys still waiting continue of this story. And soon I’m going to do it and also here can be some pages from future comics about this story. Please wait and all will be


----------



## Halo308

I would love to see more of this story


----------

